# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  md Raid1 на Debian Lenny

## Murvin

*Добрый день уважаемая публика!* 
*Есть задача построить программный Raid:* имеется два винта HDD WD 1000GB (WD10EADS), машинка Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.80GHz и 1,5 Gb ОЗУ, ну и дистриб Debian Lenny 5.05
 Создал md Raid1 (зеркало) при установке средствами Debian и разметил вот  таким способом:
/boot - 200 Mb
swap - 3 Gb
/root  - 30 Gb
/storage  - все остальное пространство
Своп в Raid не добавлял по каким причинам? Где-то читал что могут быть из-за этого тормоза... или еще что-то.
Все установилось без проблем и разделы синхронизировались. 
Но... вот теперь о плохом - скорость записи просто ужасная, что с папки в папку, что через Samba при копирование файлов, особенно размером более 4-х Gb (например, образы DVD). Скорость в приделах 1-5 мб/сек
*Внимание вопрос:* может, кто имел опыт в создании программных Raid и может подсказать или объяснить его поведение т.к. я программных создавал впервые. 
*Всем спасибо за труды в прочтении моей писанины заранее!* :)

_Добавлено через 45 часов 26 минут 18 секунд_
Забыл добавить, что при копировании, на Raid, через Сеть или через файловый менеджер загрузка процессора достигает 100 %

----------


## Linjan

Отпостите, сюда, пожалуйста, вывод команды:


```
cat /proc/mdstat
mdadm -D /dev/md0
```

И выполните для каждого жесткого диска


```
hdparm -t /dev/xdx
```

----------


## Murvin

Не получив ответа столько долгое время мне ничего не оставалось, как начать путь экспериментатора. Вместо Debian я установил Ubuntu Server 9.04 и так же создал Raid1, но при этом я выбрал файловую систему ext4 вместо устанавливаемой на Dabian ext3 и о чудо… скорость выросла на порядок, но все равно это был далеко не предел мечтаний. Но сдвиг в положительную сторону был явно очевиден. Я решил все откатить на Debian, благо есть на это время. И установил файловую систему RaiserFS, хотя считаю ее менее надежной в эксплуатации, но это ведь эксперимент….  После окончательной настройки Samba и т.д. я пришел к скорости записи на Samba от 30 мб/сек до 25 мб/сек. В принципе для меня это вполне «удовлетворительный» результат и пока свои страдания я отложил на полочку. Но все же выкладываю вывод команд запрошенных Вами:


```
xxx:/home/xxx# cat /proc/mdstat
Personalities : [raid1]
md2 : active raid1 sda3[0] sdb3[1]
      933794112 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md1 : active raid1 sda2[0] sdb2[1]
      3903680 blocks [2/2] [UU]

md0 : active raid1 sda1[0] sdb1[1]
      39061952 blocks [2/2] [UU]

unused devices: <none>
```



```
xxx:/home/xxx# mdadm -D /dev/md0
/dev/md0:
        Version : 00.90
  Creation Time : Mon Jul 12 16:49:19 2010
     Raid Level : raid1
     Array Size : 39061952 (37.25 GiB 40.00 GB)
  Used Dev Size : 39061952 (37.25 GiB 40.00 GB)
   Raid Devices : 2
  Total Devices : 2
Preferred Minor : 0
    Persistence : Superblock is persistent

    Update Time : Fri Jul 23 16:05:17 2010
          State : clean
 Active Devices : 2
Working Devices : 2
 Failed Devices : 0
  Spare Devices : 0

           UUID : afa70308:c5f7fd28:d4888e32:8d3a5369
         Events : 0.6

    Number   Major   Minor   RaidDevice State
       0       8        1        0      active sync   /dev/sda1
       1       8       17        1      active sync   /dev/sdb1
```



```
xxx:/dev# hdparm -t /dev/sda

/dev/sda:
 Timing buffered disk reads:  308 MB in  3.02 seconds = 102.10 MB/sec
xxx:/dev# hdparm -t /dev/sdb

/dev/sdb:
 Timing buffered disk reads:  290 MB in  3.01 seconds =  96.43 MB/sec
```

*P.S. Большое спасибо за уделенное Вами внимание!*

----------

